# Design Arch Door Templates



## Omegacool (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm about to start making kitchen doors. Since I have the router bits. In my country is not possible to get the 
Arch Door Templates, so I design them, but I find no logic in the difference in form between the panel and the rail template.



My design is as follows…its ok?






Could someone explain?


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Ome, there is actually lots of logic in the template differance. In most of my doors for example: I will end up approx. 1 1/8 from the sticking to the inner tangent of the panel raise if that makes since to you. Understand, I know exactly what your asking and there is a definate diff. in the radius reguardless of the segment. But, now to respond specifically to your question: I make my own patterns and have for years typically with poplar or oak. I use the crown rail templates to also scribe the panels. As I stated there is a differance but hardley discernable to the untrained eye. Have at it. JB


----------



## Omegacool (Jun 17, 2008)

cabmaker you could put pictures of your templates? please


----------

